# Ridgid 300 plate and paint



## 50StatePlumber (May 17, 2011)

I'm in the process of rebuilding a ridgid 300 threader and looking for a few things. Anyone know where I can find a warning plate, part number 88690. I'm also looking for the paint codes or colors that are close to what ridgid uses, the grey and the red-orange.

Any help would be appreciated!

Aloha Scott


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Should be able to order parts through any Ridgid dealer.

Try AJ Coleman or Central Oklahoma Winnelson.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

I painted one of ours camoflauge and clear coated it. Looks sweet!


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

That calls for a picture


----------

